# How Many Do You Own?



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

How many Cockatiels do you own? I want to see if anyones like me and feels that they are like a bag of chips, you can't just have one lol
My number is 6


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I used to have 10! Now I have 8 of them under my roof! LOL.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have 8 at the moment...but as they are so like chips, I of course want more!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv only got 2 but i want more


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I have 1 but I mam going to persuade my mom to let me get another, you know so he wont be "lonely"


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I have two, a boy and a girl


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I have 4 cockatiels...I used to only have 2 but one of mine flew out of my front door :'(
I searched and searched and ended up with three more...One was being rehomed and the other two were tiels that people found and did not want them, so I took them


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I have 4 cockatiels...I used to only have 2 but one of mine flew out of my front door :'(
I searched and searched and ended up with three more...One was being rehomed and the other two were tiels that people found and did not want them, so I took them :rolleyes

Sorry I double posted this, I have no clue how to get the second one off of here.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

birdlover4life said:


> I have 1 but I mam going to persuade my mom to let me get another, you know so he wont be "lonely"


Be careful, that is how it starts. hahahaha


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol and then two goes to three and keeps going haha!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have 6. I am thinking of trying to breed two of them to get females for my two single males though. One of them was suppose to be a girl, turned out to be a boy. lol So now I need two girls. I really wish I could get my hands on some other color mutations in girls, but I'm in WI and it's hard to find anything around here breeder wise.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 2, 2010)

I have 2 at the moment, but I would LOVE to have more!! They're just so much fun!!
When I was little we had 4 plus a budgie


----------



## Superstar (Dec 1, 2010)

I only have one. I used to have two parakeets before him but they died tragically. They actually saved my family's life! I came home and found them both laying in the bottom of their cage. after the emotional effect I came to think it very odd they both died at pretty much the same time (they were laying on top of each other). So i thought about the causes and then decided to get my house tested. Turned out I my heater acted up and we had a carbon monoxide leak. We replaced the heater and I vowed i would never get another bird until I found my lasa and fell in love.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We have 18 Cockatiels at the moment, there is 11 'adults' and 7 babies.  

3 of the adult Cockatiels are my mum's, and the remaining 8 Cockatiels are mine. Most of the adult Cockatiels are re-homes though. And the babies I am hand-feeding will go to new homes once weaned, so we really only have 11.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I have one: an only child. Spoiled rotten. The universe revolves around her, soon they will be teaching this in schools:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Superstar said:


> I only have one. I used to have two parakeets before him but they died tragically. They actually saved my family's life! I came home and found them both laying in the bottom of their cage. after the emotional effect I came to think it very odd they both died at pretty much the same time (they were laying on top of each other). So i thought about the causes and then decided to get my house tested. Turned out I my heater acted up and we had a carbon monoxide leak. We replaced the heater and I vowed i would never get another bird until I found my lasa and fell in love.


Wow im so sorry have you got a carbon monoxide tester in your house now
where i live the council installed one in every council home unless your a home owner. Iv just had mine checked on Wednesday


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

one.. and i have until i get paid on wednesday to decide whether or not to get one that i've put a deposit on. only a month younger than mister, so the timing is almost too perfect. there's a thread somewhere in this section about it if anyone has any advice.. please give advice!
i'm just terrified (even though this breeder is supposed to be quite good) that i'll get another bird that gets really sick and have another episode of weekly vet visits for the next couple of months. at least this one's already weaned.. still cries out sometimes though. is that normal for a bird that supposedly weaned 2 weeks ago? 
i don't know what's normal, really.. mister stopped crying out weeks before he weaned, he desperately wanted to wean, i just wasn't letting him because he was sick and not gaining weight properly. didn't cut his dinner until he was 12ish weeks old.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have 6.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Bwahahaha Belinda! Ah, egocentric Arnie. And Superstar, I'm sorry about your babies-but you've inspired me to buy a CO detector. 

We only have Machi for now, but I'm eager to get a friend for her as soon as I get a bigger cage.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

I have 2 tiels, wish I could have more, but bf does not agree


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its always the other half who stops us getting more 
I did manage to get a tame budgie out of him though which i be getting soon


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

2, but i wish i could get another as dally is lonely in her big cage and tsuka cant be housed with others


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> at least this one's already weaned.. still cries out sometimes though. is that normal for a bird that supposedly weaned 2 weeks ago?


Yes its normal for them to still cry especially if handfed. They associate people with food and think the only way they'll get attention is to cry for food. So really, when she cries, she's wanting attention not necessarily hungry.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

lperry82 said:


> Its always the other half who stops us getting more
> I did manage to get a tame budgie out of him though which i be getting soon


SO TRUE! I swear, we should all just become the crazy single cockatiel ladys/men LOL. Just kidding..
Just like you, I convinced my guy to let me get another bird! He is actually going to get it for me for Christmas..I'm hoping to get a male pastelface, but shipping is extremely pricey and dealing with airports is no fun, but we'll see!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> SO TRUE! I swear, we should all just become the crazy single cockatiel ladys/men LOL. Just kidding..
> Just like you, I convinced my guy to let me get another bird! He is actually going to get it for me for Christmas..I'm hoping to get a male pastelface, but shipping is extremely pricey and dealing with airports is no fun, but we'll see!



Yes!!! Mine keeps picking on me because he says I told him I wanted only four, the I only wanted six, then eight, now I'm telling him ten. Can't help it that I keep finding mutations I love!! But its awesome he's letting you get another one! Mine said he was going to pay for Daisy because his Christmas present was going to be so expensive but I beat him to it lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> SO TRUE! I swear, we should all just become the crazy single cockatiel ladys/men LOL. Just kidding..
> Just like you, I convinced my guy to let me get another bird! He is actually going to get it for me for Christmas..I'm hoping to get a male pastelface, but shipping is extremely pricey and dealing with airports is no fun, but we'll see!


Do they ship birds get sent out to you ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think the way it works is the bird is shipped to your local airport. And then you just have to pick it up. I've never done it but I did look into it. They have to ship them by plane because they're live animals...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I never knew that i thought it was just pet shops and breeders you got to go to


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

How do you owners of several birds have time for more than 2 or 3 tiels? I would spend my whole day cleaning up after them etc. Sheesh, you guys are like the Angelina Jolies of tiel owners.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Shipping is available if you're interested in a bird thats a bit too far to drive, especially one from a specific breeder (good quality) or a rare mutation. The birds i'm interested in are all the way in CA, which is on the other side of the country. So the breeder will bring the birds to the airport and they will be shipped directly to the airport by me. However, shipping is over $100 on top of the price you're paying for the breeder. Its crazy, but there really are no other legal way to ship live animals other than planes.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

ooooh  I couldn't imagine shipping in Aus! I wouldn't trust the airlines at all.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

I have two tiels and that is it for me. I also have several other pets so two is enough but I am still tempted every time I see a cute tiel (does not help that they are all cute ). Actually I really think that I have some obsessive compulsive disorder because even though I know I really should not get any more pets i still constantly think about it and always seem to want to get something, it's an addiction. Every time I go on the computer I somehow manage to find cute birdies, bunnies or doggies that need a new home, I even have been looking at cats and I do not even like them that much, it's a disease i tell you, lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well, I have time for mine because I don't work right now, so I stay home and play with the birdies! We rarely lock them up, so they have free reign of the living room and they really aren't that messy so its not that big of a deal. They sit with me, preen each other, sing, its just so entertaining!


----------

